# Names that end with a "EE" sound



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

i was always told one syllable names are the best. 

I DO KNOW, from naming my first guy, try to avoid names with "no" in them or "leash."

Noah was hard and we did not realize "no" and "noah" were confusing for him.

And I have a friend named alicia and it apparently sounds like "leash" which in turn means to them "where are we going I'm so excited." Not that we love her extra more - just that when you say her name we are going places.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is a little random, but I learned in graduate school about assonance/ vowel sounds in poetry that O sounds are serious( Never send to *know*/ For whom the bell *tolls*/ It *tolls* for thee- O is scary!) and E (Y) is inviting and affectionate which is why little kids' nicknames so often end in "E". ( like I was Jilly instead of Jill until the end of my 20's). It makes sense that the Y/E names are more friendly.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

The Monks of New Skete suggest two syllable names with a long vowel sound in each.
(Joey, Casey for e.g.)


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

As we are trying to figure out a name for soon-to-be-here pup, the family has been giving me a hard time about the name having to end in the EE sound. I think it has something to do with:
Maudie (Maude) Abby (Abigail), Mandy (Amanda), Benny (Bennett), Bailey, Riley, Zoey, and Talley. Reuben was an exception as he was a save from the neighbors.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I was told by my grandmother many years ago to name the dog with a vowel sound at the end as the sound usually is then higher at the end of the word and sounds happy. I have no idea where she got her information or if it is even right.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

It may be true, but pets with names that don't end in EE still learn their name. Like our chihuahua/terrier's name is Zeppelin... he learned his name right away.

So, i dont know? Hm


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> and E (Y) is inviting and affectionate which is why little kids' nicknames so often end in "E". ( like I was Jilly instead of Jill until the end of my 20's). It makes sense that the Y/E names are more friendly.


always end up adding the _y/e_ or _er_ to name as affectionate nickname, so need to test those out before deciding on name.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We were told "O" sounds like "NO" and "EE" gets a dog's attention faster because it's a high/play/friendly sound. <- And this is the same for all animals. 

Doesn't mean your dog will not learn his name if it is a different sound. But adding that "EE" sound to the name is an added attention-play cue for a puppy when you are training.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

BajaOklahoma said:


> As we are trying to figure out a name for soon-to-be-here pup, the family has been giving me a hard time about the name having to end in the EE sound. I think it has something to do with:
> Maudie (Maude) Abby (Abigail), Mandy (Amanda), Benny (Bennett), Bailey, Riley, Zoey, and Talley. Reuben was an exception as he was a save from the neighbors.


I bet you call him Reuby though!

I like two syllables, and will not use names the the long "o" sound because it is too close to the word "No".

If you do choose a name like Noah or Moby, etc., pick a different word to replace the word "no", something like Stop, AhAh, fuey, etc.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think one or two syllable names are just easier to call.
Si-err-a comes out more like Sa-ra when I call her loudly at the dog park.
I think if I needed to come up with a name, it would be at most, 2 syllables for future use.
Karen


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I think there is defnitely something to it - Sophie learned her name soooo quickly and she can pick it out of regular conversations. Her ears perk, she turns her head to look at you, and you have her full attention. Sawyer...... Well, we know he DOES know his name, but he is quite selective about "hearing" it. However, if I had named him "cookie" (his favorite word in the world), I'd get his attention every time! Sawyer is frequently shortened to "Soy-Boy" these days, though it doesn't have any more effect than Sawyer.  Hopefully that improves with age!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> The Monks of New Skete suggest two syllable names with a long vowel sound in each.
> (Joey, Casey for e.g.)


Ranger....!

I liked Ranger for a name not only because it was so fitting but I liked the way it rolled off the tongue. It seemed easy to say, not to mention the fact that he responded to it the first time i said it.

Regarding the EE sound, I'm bad for either naming animals like that or shortening their names to a nickname that ends with it. My cat growing up was "Blacky", brother's cat was "Rocket" but we all called him "Rocky". Jake was elongated to Jakey and my horse Virgil is routinely called Virgie (Vir-jee, not Vir-gee).

My mom does it too - almost any name ends up with an "ee" sound. She mentioned this to her friend from Ireland and her Irish friend replied that in Ireland, it's common to end names with an "a" sound. Her 3 daughters were Dorina, Cleona, and Caiombe (pronounced Quiva). 

Unfortunately, Ranger's name doesn't shorten very well to an "ee" sound..."Rangey" sounds more like an adjective than a nickname! So he gets called Rangeroo a little too often!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Come to think of it, every dog I've had and can remember my parents having have had the EE names..by coincidence:

Candy
Scottie
Tiggie (Tig-EE)
Heidi
Sammi
Now Maggie...AND
When we get a house and can have another golden, I think I like Sophie..wow..never realized that...


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

I would like to add though, that Zeppelin - we call him Zep and Zeppy too. And I've caught myself with Sage saying "Sagey".

Funny how that works.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeaa its just interesting to hear! haha I plan on naming my future dogs names that also end in non EE sounds.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know but I think Max is a good easy name for a dog to learn because we don't say a lot of words that end in x. Interesting post!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Bet it becomes Maxie pretty soon.
We have student named Max and his dad still calls him Maxie.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Bridget had no problem learning to come to her name. None at all. That being said, she also responded to her myriad of nicknames including mifletzet (Hebrew for monster - used when she was a puppy!), Bucket and Buck Buck. No idea how she got the nickname Bucket, but there you go. Not an "EE" sound in sight. My new Golden (which I should get in the early winter - waiting to see if my breeder's dog is pregnant yet - 2 weeks to go), already has her name picked out. And yes, it ends in a "EE" sound, but simply because it's a name I adore and can't imagine calling her anything else. Bridget was supposed to be a guide dog for the blind but flunked out of school - so she already came named!

Rest in peace darling Bridget: 30/1/97 - 30/8/2010


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Kind of interesting about the O's and the E's.

I don't think my cat Willow knows her name, we have recently nicknamed her Willie. Although my cat Princess knows her name.

Another thing regarding names - I feel really bad for my Brady during football season. During the Patriots games, my husband is always yelling at the quarterback Brady during the game. We usually have to remove my Brady from the room because he gets a little confused.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, I call Enzo "Z" all the time and he knows that I'm talking to him when I do. With most of my dogs growing up, either their names ended with the "ee" sound somewhere in their names (not nec. the end) or their nicknames did. We had Cody, Louie, Marty, Xena (who we called Bean)...the only 2 that didn't were Dakota (who we usually called Bubba) and Hans.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought about this after the fact, but my guy goes by the following bunch of names:

- Jacks
- Jackson
- Jackapants 
- Flapjack (my parents call him that)
- Jacket

I mean, when we are training and doing obedience, I call him "Jack-EEEEE" (especially for fronts). But most times I leave the EE sound off.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My dogs have names that you really can't add an "ee" on. Reno-ee; Austin-ee and Lincoln-ee!!! The only name I ever shorten up is Lincoln's....I'll call him Linc. Even my bridge boy....Phoenix-ee...no shortened name for him either.

Thinking about the other names I like.....none of them have the "ee" either. Interesting!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

We end up saying Mojey more than Mojo most times. "Mo-gee" ... never intended to... it just started happening. He does know both names, though. And Moj. 

When we adopted Maxie, her family called her just Max. (the little boy named her. even though she was a girl, he loved the name Max. LOL) ... we ended up calling her Maxie probably 90% of the time, though. 

With Missy... she needed an "EE" name, I thought. Sometimes we call her Miss, or Mister. Or Mystery. 

With Mittens... we call her Mitt sometimes. But she's a cat, so I guess she doesn't count. LOL.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I heard that 2 syllable names are easier for the dog to understand. I think the name doesn't really matter as long as you chose one that rolls of your tongue easily.

We call Penny the One Cent Dog when we don't want her to know we're talking about her. 

The horses are Harry, Hershey and Daz. I always say "Hey, Daz" and he comes. I think HE thinks I'm saying "HAY, Daz". :doh:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think any of our dog nicknames end with the EE sound. Carmella was usually just Carmella, although we occasionally called her Carmelita, and Flora's main nickname is Flora-bora. I do call her puppykins a lot, which I suppose has that EE sound in it. She responds positively to anything I call her, even the bad nicknames.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I've always added the "ee" sound to all pets names as a nickname if their name didn't actually have that sound in it already.

I've had a Phoebe, Josh (Joshie), Max (Maxie), Sammy, and Dillon (Dilly).


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> I've always added the "ee" sound to all pets names as a nickname if their name didn't actually have that sound in it already.
> 
> I've had a Phoebe, Josh (Joshie), Max (Maxie), Sammy, and Dillon (Dilly).



I feel like if I had a Dillon, I'd probably call him Dilly Dally. lol


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Karen2 said:


> I think one or two syllable names are just easier to call.
> Si-err-a comes out more like Sa-ra when I call her loudly at the dog park.
> I think if I needed to come up with a name, it would be at most, 2 syllables for future use.
> Karen



Everyone on our family calls my brother-in-law's lab, Apache, just "Pache."


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I feel like if I had a Dillon, I'd probably call him Dilly Dally. lol



hahaha I've never called him that! I do call him Picklehead sometimes, which originated from calling him Dill Pickle LOL


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We used to call my little brother Tommy (he's 7) Tommy Pickles after the baby on Rugrats. My 6 year old sister turned that one into Picklehead, too. lol


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

When my wife and I first got into golden rescue 15 years ago we started naming our rescues after cheeses: Colby, Cheddar, Monterey Jack. Then we moved on to Scotch and had the staff at the state liquor store looking forward to our visits as we tried to match dogs with bottles: Talisker, Glenfiddich (who became our Prince of Dogs), Tullamore. When we went thru all the Scotch names that you could shout without choking or drooling on yourself, we moved on to beers: Tetley, Molson, Killian, Arrogant *******, and Tadcaster. 

Now we're down to three of our own, and in the diminutive form all names end in vowels. Tadcaster is either Taaaaders or Taddy. Barley is sometimes called The Bug. And Kazoo is either Kaaaazoo or Kazooooo.

Of course we have a long history of mangling names. Glenfiddich was shortened to Giddy, then Fiddy, then Itty Bitty Giddy Fiddy. In the end he was so confused that he came running when we called the cats.

Pete
Ragtag Golden Retriever Rescue
Stowe, Vermont


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Names ending with "EE" travel well in the air and I can keep the pitch higher....words that end with a consonant fall dead in the air.

libertyeeeeeeeee
lexieeeeeeee
pennykittykittylkittyeeeeeeeee
tracerrrrrrr


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Very funny Pete! 



Boondox said:


> Of course we have a long history of mangling names. Glenfiddich was shortened to Giddy, then Fiddy, then Itty Bitty Giddy Fiddy. In the end he was so confused that he came running when we called the cats.


----------

